# Blues Lick - Squeeze It



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a new short blues lick lesson I made up yesterday. Pretty simple lick but quite useful I think. I get asked to do more advanced ones, and sure I will do some more "extravagant" later, but simple is good too. 

Blues Lick Squeeze It video lesson

You can find tab and GP5 files on my site, all free. 

Let me know your thoughts.


----------

